# SO needy



## Deloria87 (Nov 6, 2014)

I know I am going to sound awful for saying this, and trust me, I feel awful but I'm literally at my wits end. 
My day goes like this
- bottle nappy and dress little one (4 months old) 
- come downstairs for a play and my breakfast before the dog walk as she'll usually nap in the pram - cue bella whining and pacing (the door to the garden has been open for up to 90 mins at this point from when OH has gone to work, plenty of time to toilet) 
- little one starts getting ready to nap, open the door where the pram is kept (cue bella jumping, whining, pawing) put the little one in the pram then go in the garden to feed the ferrets. I have NEVER walked the dog before feeding them but she still expects it (this has been the routine for 18 months, I really don't know how she doesn't understand that yet)
- walk, sorry pulled by bella, not ridiculously but enough to move the pram from facing towards for a good 90 minute walk, includes off lead and ball chases several times 
- bring her home and feed her, then whine whine whine pace pace pace

I can't even talk to my little one without her face being in my lap, standing up in my house obviously means time for a walk cuse she's jumping up and circling your legs. She gets 3 walks a day MINIMUM, she is fussed in the house, and she has toys so she shouldn't be bored or under exercised but she CONSTANTLY needs attention. When we found out I was pregnant we made sure changes were put into place before she came, so walks with an empty pram, play mats down, not allowed on the sofa etc but I literally can't cope with the constant whining and need to be fussed. She didn't get that when I worked in the office 5 days a week, but now I'm working from home instead she expects it. I have no idea what to do but something needs to change!! Someone please help me!! She's around 5, we rescued her when she was 3 and a bit


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Your girl needs obedience training. She needs to be put in a "down" when you are dealing with the baby, and she needs to stay there. 

She needs to understand the rules and follow them. But she can't do that if she is not taught. Can't be blamed for ignorance. 

And to be honest. Sounds like you had a baby and the dog has lost it's shine. Not uncommon. Your child is your world, and should be. But your dog can't understand that. And is now getting a lot if frustration and annoyed anger from you, when the baby is around, and does not understand why you "don't like her anymore". I feel a bit bad for your dog.


----------



## Deloria87 (Nov 6, 2014)

She absolutely hasn't 'lost her shine', if she had she would be ignored but far from it, she just won't accept that it can't be 24/7, it never was as we both work full time, but where I'm home in the day it is literally from day break to bed time. I'll look into some obedience training, she's aways been generally obedient, we even cracked pulling before the pram was involved but now the same things don't work. I didn't post asking for someone to say they feel bad for my dog when everyone in my life tells me I pay her too much attention, I was asking for help to curb the BEGGING for attention


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

also when the dog is really bothing you it should be put in a crate.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Deloria87 said:


> She absolutely hasn't 'lost her shine', if she had she would be ignored but far from it, she just won't accept that it can't be 24/7, it never was as we both work full time, but where I'm home in the day it is literally from day break to bed time. I'll look into some obedience training, she's aways been generally obedient, we even cracked pulling before the pram was involved but now the same things don't work. I didn't post asking for someone to say they feel bad for my dog when everyone in my life tells me I pay her too much attention, I was asking for help to curb the BEGGING for attention


Just because everyone in your life says you pay too much attention to your dog doesn't make it true, or doesn't mean that the attention you pay is working/paying off for you and your dog. Your dog may not be verbal, but just like a baby, they have ways to communicate, and it's our jobs to figure out what they are saying. 

That schedule you have with 3 walks - if they were meeting her needs, she wouldn't be fussing. 

This is a dog with energy, a working, thinking breed. She needs to be exercised - walks are not really exercise - even if you are doing 270 minutes of walking a day - she's telling you that she's not a part of things, and not getting the attention that works for her. She needs jobs - make her a part of your routine. Buy a nice backpack for when you are home, put it on her, have her carry things around for you, have her help - even if it's just sit, wait, come, she's doing something that involves her mind. Hide/seek games with items, stimulate that brain of hers that is stagnating right now. 

Get a good, positive trainer in for a look, and to help you with the pulling. 

It's important instead of doing things that we think we will work, do things that work for the dogs. So change up your point of view from you to her, and then you will see solutions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Deloria87 said:


> - cue bella whining and pacing (the door to the garden has been open for up to 90 mins at this point from when OH has gone to work, plenty of time to toilet)
> - (cue bella jumping, whining, and pawing)
> - walk, sorry pulled by bella, not ridiculously but enough to move the pram from facing towards for a good 90 minute walk, includes off lead and ball chases several times
> - bring her home and feed her, then whine whine whine pace pace pace
> ...


Does she get corrected at all for these behaviors?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It appears that you have had your Bella dog for about 18 months and the baby (congratulations) for 4 months. I am correct in thinking that the dog was like this all along ?
The dog sounds like she is a very anxious dog , which is why she may have found her way to a shelter to be rehomed at age 3 . The previous owners had exhausted their patience .
People can exaggerate a trait , thinking it is cute or entertaining , a pup constantly catered to , mauled with affection , over stimulated with too much attention when out for early socialization. The other component would be inherited low thresholds and hectic inability to cap, more drive than nerve.
What other behavioural traits does she have . Any calm focus? Avoidance ? Is she social with strangers , or repel them by appearing aggressive , or with draw by avoiding attention.
I bet she is super aware , very sensitive to anything in her environment and reacts to it . Can't filter , much like an attention deficit disorder.
So -- review the diet . Fats and omega 3's are calming. 
Fats are brain calming . LECITHIN, phosphatidylserine for brain and neural communication. 

Clean high bioavailable protein is calming . Essential oils can be calming. Management of her daily structure can provide moments where she must slow down and calm.
She needs to learn to be with you and to be away from you. Provide a den for her to remove herself from the din of your busy life. 

quote "bella whining and pacing (the door to the garden has been open for up to 90 mins at this point from when OH has gone to work, plenty of time to toilet"

In this yard create an area which is safe , dry, and clean and fits into the yard so that it is a nice feature and not an eye-sore. An area 10 x 10 , or some rectangular dimension - although that encourages fence running . There are many pre-fab kennel panels that can be bought . 
Place the panels on a dig proof patio slab flooring . Provide a bit of a dog house for her bolt-hole . Water available. Husband wakes up , before he gets dressed for work , he takes Bella , without a great big wind up greeting , and quietly places her in the outdoor area . 
She is there until you are good and ready to attend to her and to take her for the walk . She has to work with your conditions. Come out of the kennel quietly . You deal with her calmly . What is that UK slogan that has gone viral ?

Be Calm and Carry On --- that is your motto . (nobody says pram - perambulator lol )

You manage her time with you . Crate period in house. Kennel area outside . No reward given for attention seeking behaviour .

There is Rescue Remedy Bach's flower essence which can be calming .

This needs to be changed before baby becomes mobile , needing floor space to sit and play and learn to crawl . 

Rescue Remedy Pets - The Original Bach Flower Remedies

https://well.ca/products/holistic-b...l_17837.html?gclid=CP3A6YaQ5sECFQYtaQodFbYAIw

Calming Dogs: Most Effective Ways to Calm Anxious Pups

even a strong 4 bag brew of chamomile tea , which is antihelmitic as well (good for yourself as well)

there's a start ..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Herbs for the Anxious Dog or Cat | The Animal Herbalist

passiflora tea anyone ? 
Herbs for the Anxious Dog or Cat | The Animal Herbalist -- excerpt 
Passionflower can be used in a manner similar to that of skullcap, but it stands above skullcap when the situation calls for a remedy against emotional upset— like separation anxiety or fear aggression that is associated with jealousy of another animal.

Passionflower | University of Maryland Medical Center

previous owners may have contributed to behaviour 
*Separation Anxiety*

By nature, dogs are social animals, this means many can become stressed or experience anxiety when they are left alone – for instance, when their owner leaves for work.
Prolonged and repeated separation anxiety can be caused by a number of factors including:


A lack of prior habituation to an owner’s absence 
A change in the owner’s routine, resulting in different periods of absence 
Reinforcement of anxiety behaviour by giving lavish affection prior to departure and upon return
 more on the dietary adjustments 

taken from Dealing with Canine Anxiety and Phobias | CALMEX® | VetSci
*Dietary Management *

A more traditional method of reducing anxiety is by carefully controlling the diet, prior to an expected stressful event. By closely following the below feeding regime, it is possible to elevate levels of serotonin (of which low levels predispose individuals to mood and impulse control disorders).
Start by feeding the dog a large, protein rich meal, supplemented with 1mg of vitamin B6 per 1kg of body weight. Vitamin B6 plays an important role in the synthesis of serotonin and the metabolism of tryptophan to serotonin.

food sources of b6 
vitamin B6
*FoodCalsDRI/DV​* 

Tuna147​69.4%​ 

Turkey167​54.1%​ 

Beef175​43.5%​ 

Chicken187​40%​ 

Salmon158​37.6%​ 

Sweet Potato180​33.5%​ 

Potatoes161​31.7%​ 

Sunflower Seeds204​27.6%​ 

Spinach41​25.8%​ 

Banana105​25.2%​


----------

